# Tip Repair / Epoxy?



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

I have a Tica 8'6" spinning rod and the tip needs help. I don't want to replace tip (I know it is easy to do) becuase it is hard for me to find ones the with the big ring sizes like they use at the factory.

The ring itself is fine and the tip is still connected to the rod securely. *The metal arms connected to the ring have come off the part of the tip that goes over the rod. Like the tip was bent down and the arms gave way...the weld broke. Can I epoxy this* back tight? What type of epoxy or other suggestions?

I don't want to buy a spot welder. Don't have time to let it sit in a tackle shop waiting on parts.

Can't explain it any better.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Most good shops can change it out in 3-5 min.
You can find out the size and have the tip shipped to you. Then a lighter and a pair of pliers is all you need. Or ship it back to Tica they usually replace the rod. JB weld might work but I really don't think so.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*I just swapped out my Tica tip too..*

Tip on my 9' spinner was poor and weak at best. 
Not a hardloy or SIC tip.

Sandcrab


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Thanks guys. I'm gonna try the JD weld. Yeah I have replaced many tips and it takes 2 minutes but this is my spanish rod and I don't want a tip we get from shops with the small eyes so I'll try epoxy and if that doesn't work I'll just have to order one or look harder at the shops.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

JB WELD WON'T WORK...been there done that...order a new eye...if need be, put a smaller one on temporairly and swap them out when the new one comes...dang nrar lost a nice trout trying the jb weld...


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Lipyourown said:


> Thanks guys. I'm gonna try the JD weld. Yeah I have replaced many tips and it takes 2 minutes but this is my spanish rod and I don't want a tip we get from shops with the small eyes so I'll try epoxy and if that doesn't work I'll just have to order one or look harder at the shops.



i highly doubt it will work, i've had that same problem, tried that same solution... do yourself a favor and just get a new tip and some flexcoat and you'll be ready to fish agian in 24hours


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*New tip repair*

The Mudhole catalog has some good info in the first couple of pages and even has a guide you can use to measure your tips tube size. If you want a large eye (ring), you can measure your tip width (tube) using the chart they have. You might want to go with a large ring size that will allow a swivel to go through it with ease... 

Sandcrab


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Thanks Sandcrab


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Sandcrab said:


> The Mudhole catalog has some good info in the first couple of pages and even has a guide you can use to measure your tips tube size. If you want a large eye (ring), you can measure your tip width (tube) using the chart they have. You might want to go with a large ring size that will allow a swivel to go through it with ease...
> 
> Sandcrab


your throwing SWIVELS?


----------

